# The trick Uber drivers use to boost their salaries



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

The trick Uber drivers use to boost their salaries

http://www.dailydot.com/business/uber-driver-actual-salary-earnings-wage-90000/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I thought they were going to say "run Lyft at the same time."


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

UberComic said:


> I thought they were going to say "run Lyft at the same time."


Or build up a private business


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Or build up a private business


Some of us are doing this to get by for a while, not make a career. No disrespect meant just different people have different priorities. If I'm doing this come 2nd Q 2015 please shoot me!


----------



## remy (Apr 17, 2014)

Some of the airport runs pretty much are luck if you get them. If you get them then wow!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Some of us are doing this to get by for a while, not make a career. No disrespect meant just different people have different priorities. If I'm doing this come 2nd Q 2015 please shoot me!


Not sure if you caught my early rantings of how every BIG Taxi & Limo company I've known spend so much effort in keeping drivers firmly within the description of "Driver". Which is OK if that's what pays your bills and keeps you entertained.

The diversity of driver backgrounds, formal qualifications, personal attributes found amongst taxi, limo and now Rideshare drivers continually astounds me. More astonishing is how these attributes are ignored.

I'm taking a punt here Geek Man, but I reckon your pretty handy with a Phillips head screwdriver and one of the few people who genuinely doesn't need to read instructions before using new equipment. It could be helping some dimwit to put together an IKEA masterpiece one day or recover files on a PC the next - but if those are attributes that can fetch 30-40-$50 an hour, wearing out a toolkit you already carry around in your car, why shouldn't there be UBERGeek?

Man, I've had a Wii2, and Samsung "Smart TV & DVD" for close to 18 months and can't get anyone to look at setting all up to talk together for less than a $80 outcall, + $1.50 after that. I know some folk who would happily pay someone to come along a build Lego creations with their kids if they had verifiable Police clearance and the attributes ( and ratings from happy customers) to do so.

Security response by accredited security guys rolling around as part-time Rideshare drivers, part-time club doorman, part-time bookie escort, whose attributes are easily found, verified and part of the BIGGEST mobile workforce in the world.

Yes, otherwise known as a temp agency, but with a huge advantage of showing the business or person in need of specialist help, that the resource is X miles away before the request is put in. Do you know how hard it is to get a waiter or waitress to cover the 3-4 busy evening hours in a restaurant? This coincides with a quiet time in cabs and black cars. I'd love the change of scenery for a few hours, making the same money without wearing the car out.

With worldwide trends showing the increasing casualisation of all workforces, The transportation company that finally sees the resource they have driving their cars (unlike Travis K who sees them as impediments to his business), farms their attributes, up skills, trains and sells the mobile workforce will truly kick arse!


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Not sure if you caught my early rantings of how every BIG Taxi & Limo company I've known spend so much effort in keeping drivers firmly within the description of "Driver". Which is OK if that's what pays your bills and keeps you entertained.
> 
> The diversity of driver backgrounds, formal qualifications, personal attributes found amongst taxi, limo and now Rideshare drivers continually astounds me. More astonishing is how these attributes are ignored.
> 
> ...


Your insight serves you well young Padewan. Yes, I can do the above and much more technical; fixed more 'dead' MacBook Pros than I care to count. I've signed on to 'TaskRabbit' which is a hub for any & all one-time/short-time gigs but the $$ don't reach NEAR my $50hr to do highly skilled digital surgery, which is exactly what it is. Tear down a 2012 MB Pro find the problem, fix and re-assemble is a pucker factor of 11. I do pen-testing as well (penetration testing: working like a 'black-hat' for the good of the client by exposing/documenting their vulnerabilities & remediation and isn't cheap) which isn't often as I'm a lone ninja-Nerd. It boils down to the flexibility that is on tap for the two projects I have going that MUS be completed by end 2014; then it's back into the film biz and making real money again. I just need enough to get by for now. The real payday (two aforementioned projects) are the real payday.

Does that make it more clear?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Your insight serves you well young Padewan. Yes, I can do the above and much more technical; fixed more 'dead' MacBook Pros than I care to count. I've signed on to 'TaskRabbit' which is a hub for any & all one-time/short-time gigs but the $$ don't reach NEAR my $50hr to do highly skilled digital surgery, which is exactly what it is. Tear down a 2012 MB Pro find the problem, fix and re-assemble is a pucker factor of 11. I do pen-testing as well (penetration testing: working like a 'black-hat' for the good of the client by exposing/documenting their vulnerabilities & remediation and isn't cheap) which isn't often as I'm a lone ninja-Nerd. It boils down to the flexibility that is on tap for the two projects I have going that MUS be completed by end 2014; then it's back into the film biz and making real money again. I just need enough to get by for now. The real payday (two aforementioned projects) are the real payday.
> 
> Does that make it more clear?


My latest "hare-brained" idea is to take advantage of the current scarcity in Rabbit meat here in Australia and build a little Bunny farm. $49.50 for a 6lb cleaned and skinned rabbit here! Peasant food no more! But whilst I struggle to grasp that venture I have the driving to lean on, as I have over many years.

You may have noticed, I'm big on ideas, hopeless on implementation.


----------

